# Sticker Design Attempt



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I'm a sticker fan, but never made a sticker before. Couple days ago was thinking of a skull painting that can be turned into a sticker. I was preparing for a university lecture and finally I made this painting as a warmup painting for the class.









Do you like this style? Any comments are welcomed.

Have nice day,

Trem


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Trem,

I personally think that is great! Reminds me of a mix between Abe Lincoln and my Grandfather Otis, with a Salvador Dali twist. I am a BIG fan of Skeletons, Skulls, and most assorted Horror themes. Man, I think that is great!

SSS


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The art is quite good!!

But why the gruesomeness and attaching it to slingshots?


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Hey Trem,
> 
> I personally think that is great! Reminds me of a mix between Abe Lincoln and my Grandfather Otis, with a Salvador Dali twist. I am a BIG fan of Skeletons, Skulls, and most assorted Horror themes. Man, I think that is great!
> 
> SSS


Thank you Silas, You just pointed out most of my ingredients  gald you liked and thanks for the comment! :wave:



Rayshot said:


> The art is quite good!!
> 
> But why the gruesomeness and attaching it to slingshots?


Thank you Ray! I do understand what you're saying.

The level of gruesomeness is not disturbing for me (weekly medical threatment for years as a kid... and many other things) and mostly this sticker idea represents my anatomy interests. Relates to me mostly, and not to slingshots in general. This interest is visible in my forms and designs from a bicycle to a slingshot like the Vesalius was.

Thanks for sharing your opinion! Will keep it in mind for sure!

Take care,

Mark

ps: I don't want to disturb people I just like these things, so thank you to let me know this piece is over the level of acceptance when it comes to slingshots in general.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Personally I don't think it represents you, your work and your brand. I like the image, just not for your slingshots. You have a clean, modern and machine aesthetic, nearly robotic at times.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

I agree with Eric, The painting is great, but it reminds me more a skateboard brand, or the new logo for Slash  ,than a 3D printed slingshot, but it´s just my opinion!!

Cheers!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Since I´m an industrial designer, I tend to make geometry and minimal designs, so I would go with something like this, and since is very simple, you can make cutout stickers, laser engrave, screen printing, etc.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> Personally I don't think it represents you, your work and your brand. I like the image, just not for your slingshots. You have a clean, modern and machine aesthetic, nearly robotic at times.


Thanks Eric! I will keep my horror stuff away from slingshots . :wave: I never posted these things around slingshot forums, but will keep the distance between the two.



BAT said:


> I agree with Eric, The painting is great, but it reminds me more a skateboard brand, or the new logo for Slash  ,than a 3D printed slingshot, but it´s just my opinion!!
> 
> Cheers!





BAT said:


> Since I´m an industrial designer, I tend to make geometry and minimal designs, so I would go with something like this, and since is very simple, you can make cutout stickers, laser engrave, screen printing, etc.


Thank you BAT! Great ideas my friend. I have some ideas in minimalistic design. The skull was coming from my other works, since I'm working for special effects and animations beside industrial design and also teaching 3D character modeling at the school. Now I know it's confusing so will keep movie stuff away from slingshots .

--------------------------------------

YOU'RE GREAT! Thanks for the feedback guys!!!!! Really appreciate!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Well, I think it will be hard to find "The one logo to rule them all", I mean, that in one logo you can include all your expertise, hard but not impossible. Maybe you need a logo that defines YOU, and then apply it to all of your work.

So you work for special FX!! So cool!!! like in Movies FX?

Cheers!!


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

BAT said:


> Since I´m an industrial designer, I tend to make geometry and minimal designs, so I would go with something like this, and since is very simple, you can make cutout stickers, laser engrave, screen printing, etc.











Yessir!! Like this one very, very much!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

BAT said:


> Well, I think it will be hard to find "The one logo to rule them all", I mean, that in one logo you can include all your expertise, hard but not impossible. Maybe you need a logo that defines YOU, and then apply it to all of your work.
> 
> So you work for special FX!! So cool!!! like in Movies FX?
> 
> Cheers!!


Thanks for the sketch my friend! The Skull is really a sticker, never wanted to make it as a logo  there might be a confusion. The Seljan script logo and LJ logo both were created back in 2001. Now these are in version 5-6. Slowly but I always refine them. Like changing kerning, etc. A new idea is always handy  so thank you very much!

For movies I mostly make 3D printed props and digital designs of concept art.

Cheers, :wave:



Slingshot Silas said:


> BAT said:
> 
> 
> > Since I´m an industrial designer, I tend to make geometry and minimal designs, so I would go with something like this, and since is very simple, you can make cutout stickers, laser engrave, screen printing, etc.
> ...


Yuppp, will keep this in mind! Great solution for sure!


----------

